# برنامج مشابه للتحكم بمحطات عزل الغاز عن النفط



## مصطفى ميلان (23 يوليو 2012)

برنامج من تصميمي حول التحكم بالحاسوب بعمليات عزل الغاز عن النفط في اربع مراحل حسب النظام المستخدم في شركة نفط الجنوب في العراقهذا الرابطD.S.7z - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - mstafa milan


----------



## مصطفى ميلان (31 يوليو 2012)

هذا الرابط فيه خطا وذلك لكون مشاركاتي اقل من 30 مشاركة لا يسمح لي بكتابة رابطبعد ان اصل لل30 مشاركة سوف اكتب لكم الرابط الصحيح


----------



## مصطفى ميلان (1 أغسطس 2012)

هذا الرابط الصحيحD.S.7z - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - mstafa milan


----------



## eng_khali (27 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك...


----------



## RAFF00 (29 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم يا إخوتي لم أفهم كيف أحمل 
[h=2]برنامج مشابه للتحكم بمحطات عزل الغاز عن النفط حينما أدخل إلى صفحة التحميل الرجاء ساعدوني جزاكم الله كل خير[/h]


----------



## RAFF00 (29 ديسمبر 2012)

إختصاصي يا إخوتي هو تكرير البترول ولكني لم أجد عمل لليوم في هذا المجال


----------



## مستر اويل (31 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع مميز مشكور


----------



## engineer_aqeel_85 (11 يناير 2013)

اخي اضغط على داونلود بالمربع الازرق


----------

